# Ruben Alcantara - bunny hop 180 über 1,12m Stange



## ChrisKing (23. Juli 2005)

nich ganz astrein, aber trotzdem krass. Sprung is ganz zum Schluss

http://www.wethepeople.de/2004/news.php 18.07.2005


----------



## jimbim (23. Juli 2005)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.onehand (23. Juli 2005)

Wahnsinn


----------



## RISE (23. Juli 2005)

Sehr schön.


----------



## Hund (23. Juli 2005)

geil hammer alter     
wil damt jetzt nicht sagen das es schlecht ist oder das ich das auch gan so ist es nicht aber deswegen ein neuen thred auf zu machen oder hapt ihr alle langeweile???

mfg
hund


----------



## GizzZ (23. Juli 2005)

sorry hund aber ich muss es jetzt endlich mal ansprechen:
ich hab für deinen post 3 min gebraucht weil fast jedes 3. Wort falsch geschrieben ist und ich mir immer überlegen musste was du damit jetzt sagen wolltest. Bitte bemüh dich mal um eine gescheite Rechtschreibung. Und wo ich gerad mal dabei bin kannst du es dir abgewöhnen deine post mit 50 gleichen smileys vollzuballern?           findest du nicht auch, dass das ein wenig komisch aussieht? Mit den frage-und ausrufzeichen ist es aber ähnlich. Auch hier gilt weniger ist mehr.

Nimm das jetzt bitte nicht persönlich


----------



## Hertener (23. Juli 2005)

Wow. Ein cooler Hüpfer.   
Da muss ich wohl noch etwas üben.   

@ GizZ
FullACK - der Schreibstil ist echt unter aller Hund... äh... Sau!


----------



## der Digge (24. Juli 2005)

GizzZ schrieb:
			
		

> sorry hund aber ich muss es jetzt endlich mal ansprechen:
> ich hab für deinen post 3 min gebraucht weil fast jedes 3. Wort falsch geschrieben ist und ich mir immer überlegen musste was du damit jetzt sagen wolltest. Bitte bemüh dich mal um eine gescheite Rechtschreibung.


ach Kopp zu da


----------



## alöx (24. Juli 2005)

Ui da muss ich noch üben für die höhe... hab 87cm gepackt. Aber naja der Kerl hat ja auch ein Kinderrad.  

ne schon sehr fett!

@ Gizzzz > recht hat er.


----------



## AerO (24. Juli 2005)

alöx schrieb:
			
		

> hab 87cm gepackt.



87cm mit 180°? beweise..


----------



## UrbanJumper (24. Juli 2005)

GizzZ schrieb:
			
		

> sorry hund aber ich muss es jetzt endlich mal ansprechen:
> ich hab für deinen post 3 min gebraucht weil fast jedes 3. Wort falsch geschrieben ist und ich mir immer überlegen musste was du damit jetzt sagen wolltest. Bitte bemüh dich mal um eine gescheite Rechtschreibung.



biste dumm oder warum brauchste 3min um das zu raffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (24. Juli 2005)

Hund schrieb:
			
		

> geil hammer alter
> wil damt jetzt nicht sagen das es schlecht ist oder das ich das auch gan so ist es nicht aber deswegen ein neuen thred auf zu machen oder hapt ihr alle langeweile???
> 
> mfg
> hund



ich find so ein Video bzw. den Sprung allemal interessanter und informativer, als die tausenden, immer wiederkehrenden newby threads ala "welches bmx für Anfänger..?"


----------



## alöx (24. Juli 2005)

AerO schrieb:
			
		

> 87cm mit 180°? beweise..



nene das mti dem 180er hat keiner gesagt... aber auch wirklich garkeiner...


----------



## Hertener (24. Juli 2005)

Ach, die 180er über 87 cm und so, die hatten wir letzte Woche auf dem Jam.   
Yo, da habe ich mal dumm geguckt, mit meinem Bunny über 40 cm.   

So, und nun ist aber gut, gell!? Hab' den Duden gleich neben an stehen. Wenn wer Hilfe braucht: Bitte PM!


----------



## alöx (24. Juli 2005)

Nochmal für alle die meinen schon wieder shice ablassen zu müssen.

Ich hab einzig und allein von nem BunnyHop geredet und von nichts anderem.
An nen 180er bei der Höhe denk ich ja nichtmal... so und nun gut jetzt.

Hier unser Gewinner mit 92cm Bunny....


----------



## GizzZ (24. Juli 2005)

UrbanJumper schrieb:
			
		

> biste dumm oder warum brauchste 3min um das zu raffen?



ich markier mal die worte wo ich 3 mal hinsehen musste:

*wil* *damt* jetzt nicht sagen *das* es schlecht ist oder *das* ich das auch *gan* so ist es nicht aber deswegen ein neuen *thred* auf zu machen oder *hapt* ihr alle langeweile???


----------



## The Passenger (24. Juli 2005)

Wie alt ist der Jung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vitali (24. Juli 2005)

UrbanJumper schrieb:
			
		

> biste dumm oder warum brauchste 3min um das zu raffen?



Ich hab ein bisschen gelesen, dann war mir das zu dumm. Sorry, aber mit so einer Rechtschreibung...


----------



## GizzZ (25. Juli 2005)

Dark Banana schrieb:
			
		

> Wie alt ist der Jung?



Meinste mich? Wenn ja ich bin 17


----------



## The Passenger (25. Juli 2005)

GizzZ schrieb:
			
		

> Meinste mich? Wenn ja ich bin 17



Nö,dieser Ruben Alcantara.


----------



## jimbim (26. Juli 2005)

Dark Banana schrieb:
			
		

> Nö,dieser Ruben Alcantara.


----------



## evil_rider (26. Juli 2005)

Dark Banana schrieb:
			
		

> Wie alt ist der Jung?




auch wenn du dumm wien brot bist, ich helfe ja gerne:

http://www.flybikesbmx.com/amigos/rubeneng.htm


----------



## The Passenger (26. Juli 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> auch wenn du dumm wien brot bist, ich helfe ja gerne:
> 
> http://www.flybikesbmx.com/amigos/rubeneng.htm



Wie sagst du immer?
"Du sollst nicht von dich auf andere schließen"   
Und ich hab deine ICQnr. immer noch nicht


----------



## GizzZ (26. Juli 2005)

Dark Banana schrieb:
			
		

> "Du sollst nicht von dich auf andere schließen"



"Von dich"  ?!?!


----------



## The Passenger (26. Juli 2005)

GizzZ schrieb:
			
		

> "Von dich"  ?!?!


Ja,sagt er immer so


----------



## GizzZ (26. Juli 2005)

kk xD


----------



## PIMP (28. Juli 2005)

wo ist da das video,sorry aber finds net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (28. Juli 2005)

Schau mal unter dem 18.07.2005, da steht: "We call them pirates out here..."!


----------



## PIMP (28. Juli 2005)

wie krass,


----------



## freerider24 (28. Juli 2005)




----------

